# Shindaiwa EB 630 carb. WTH?



## alderman (Nov 10, 2018)

Got a blower for $50 and having some issues with the carb as it starves out for fuel. Figured a carb kit or new carb kit was needed but: OEM carb—$168.67 plus shipping 
After market carb—$15.50 free shipping
OEM carb kit—$67.58 plus shipping
After market carb kit—$37.33 free shipping. 
Decided to try the cheap carb and 10 minutes after it arrived (because I don’t know what I’m doing), the blower was running great. 
I like OEM parts, but not that much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 13, 2018)

That AM rebuild kit is really mind-boggling expensive.
Those Walbro WYK/WYJ carburetors were pretty widespread on Kawasaki, Zenoah and other Japanese engines and genuine Walbro repair kits for those carburetors can be had for $15-20 shipped. 

I've also found that dealership prices for Yamabiko spares are lower than online ones, sometimes considerably so, so be very very careful when pricing from online vendors.


----------

